# Skeet Shooting Game



## WVwoodsman (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.samsung.com/au/samsungu900/game 


What is your best score? 
Mine:3780


----------



## nilzlofgren (Apr 27, 2009)

2955


----------



## Erick (May 3, 2009)

8450


----------



## bullseye13 (May 4, 2009)

10,255


----------

